# How do I get sticking plaster off my Chi's foreleg!



## LouiseW (Apr 3, 2013)

Hi
Can anyone help? My dog, who is new, was a bit stressed so she nibbled a bit of fur of her foreleg. I stupidly bought some pet plasters from Pets R Us rather than putting a medical hat (ruff) on her as she hated it. It stopped her nibbling that area and she's not nibbling anywhere else now. BUT, on trying to take the plaster off today, it's sticking to her fur. Soap and hot water aren't working and I daren't cut anymore of it off (bit too close to skin for my comfort). Am now at loss what to do. :foxes15: I don't want her chewing the remainder off and swallowing it. So far, she's not paying any attention to it because it was a plaster with built in cayenne pepper etc - which they don't like to chew...but that situation is bound to change as the weather reduces the smell of the pepper etc.
Advice gladly received.


----------



## ChiChiLove (Feb 4, 2013)

Hi there! You could try mineral oil. It usually loosens anything sticky. Use a cotton ball to apply enough to moisten the area. It might need to soak on her for 5 minutes or so. Then just wash her legs with warm water and a dab of dish soap. We use this all the time at my work to get paint and other stuff off of dogs and cats.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

How long has it been on? It may have been removed to soon and just take a couple days to fall off. Otherwise, I would maybe run a bath of warm soapy water and let her soak for a while.


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Baby oil (or anything similar oil) is what they used in ICU to remove my baby's plasters, it dissolves the sticky stuff instantly as you wipe it underneath the plaster with a cotton bud.


----------



## LouiseW (Apr 3, 2013)

Thank you very much to everyone who replied. Am new to the forum and really helped. She started to chew it off late last night so I rubbed some olive oil onto it and she finished removing it this morning. But it was good to know I wasn't a million miles of track. Thanks!


----------

